# Full Carbon Hakosuka madness



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

N-Factory's Full Carbon Hakosuka . . . don't think we had this one allreadyopcorn:


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

that is a very cool car


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

One of the sexiest cars i've ever seen in my life.


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I most definitely would like to own that!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Yep. THE best car i've ever seen! It brought a tear to my eye, knowing i'll never own it

How much do 4 month old babies go for these days?


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

oh yeah:smokin:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Awesome! :smokin:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

few more:


----------



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

What do I have to do to become a japanese... ?! Man, I definately live in the wrong country!!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

emperor_77 said:


> What do I have to do to become a japanese... ?!


Just need to read Hentai magazines all day long, smash doors in the face of women, be lazy all day long at work while doing 10hours overtime a day to crawl in to your boss's ass, then you need to buy some crappy small appartement and just give your wife and children enough money so they can survive, while you spend the big part of it on cars, sex, drugs and beer. . . . and ohh by the way :never trust thoses nasty foreigners, they are all pussies and don't compare to the real strong japanese bloke, described above . . .

So just as simple as it gets . .lol


----------



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, starting with lesson number 1 right now... beeing lazy at work all day long! I think I can do that!


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Just need to read Hentai magazines all day long, smash doors in the face of women, be lazy all day long at work while doing 10hours overtime a day to crawl in to your boss's ass, then you need to buy some crappy small appartement and just give your wife and children enough money so they can survive, while you spend the big part of it on cars, sex, drugs and beer. . . . and ohh by the way :never trust thoses nasty foreigners, they are all pussies and don't compare to the real strong japanese bloke, described above . . .
> 
> So just as simple as it gets . .lol


That was great my friend......................How the truth can be so amusing.....:bowdown1::bowdown1

Truly awsome car also.....


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats a lovely motor


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Mad but cool car....


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

N15M0 said:


> :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:



Agree Totally!!! These are cool enough standard but this is truly out of this world.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I want!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Nas said:


> Agree Totally!!! These are cool enough standard but this is truly out of this world.


I saw the car in flesh last year at the Nagoya Auto Messe, it was driving by outside the exhibition hall ,when I came out . . . . was a Hakosuka meeting in front of the messe I think.
The carbon body looks absolutely "instant death" in the reflexion of the sun, a truly dream car and the tuned up L28 engine sounds like it will bite your heart out of your chest . .


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

That's an outstanding car, 
I once thought a full carbon Hakosuka would be my dream car if i ever won the lottery (or found someone interested in buying one of my testicles)

never thought someone would build one :O it's even better than i imagined


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

emperor_77 said:


> What do I have to do to become a japanese... ?! Man, I definately live in the wrong country!!!


Wax your body and cut off most of your nob :chuckle:

Seriously though, that Hakosuka is SOOOOOOOOO cool!


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Good lord. That's all I can say.


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

My new number one goal in life is to own one of those.


----------



## RHDJapan (Jan 12, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Just need to read Hentai magazines all day long, smash doors in the face of women, be lazy all day long at work while doing 10hours overtime a day to crawl in to your boss's ass, then you need to buy some crappy small appartement and just give your wife and children enough money so they can survive, while you spend the big part of it on cars, sex, drugs and beer. . . . and ohh by the way :never trust thoses nasty foreigners, they are all pussies and don't compare to the real strong japanese bloke, described above . . .
> 
> So just as simple as it gets . .lol


such poetry!! please note that the statement above is only true 99% of the time.


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> Just need to read Hentai magazines all day long, smash doors in the face of women, be lazy all day long at work while doing 10hours overtime a day to crawl in to your boss's ass, then you need to buy some crappy small appartement and just give your wife and children enough money so they can survive, while you spend the big part of it on cars, sex, drugs and beer. . . . and ohh by the way :never trust thoses nasty foreigners, they are all pussies and don't compare to the real strong japanese bloke, described above . . .
> 
> So just as simple as it gets . .lol


oh , basic the same as here then


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

any chance to get some better pictures???
That car is pure automobile porn, but I'd like to see some detail shots or better res. pictures


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW :bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

andreasgtr said:


> any chance to get some better pictures???
> That car is pure automobile porn, but I'd like to see some detail shots or better res. pictures


No high res. pics for this one . . . searched the howl net about it "in japanese" and all you get is crappy usual j-automobile websites, which look like they have been made on a Amiga and the pics taken with a 15 year old digicam, . . . why on earth do the japanese, in all their maniac passions, not have the time and will to really invest some valued time in to the things that really matter in life.

If I would own that car, I would know that the howl world wants it and then I would show it off where ever I can . . . probably the owner of the car doesn't think like that

. . .japanese zen
. . .or the guy lives in a box in the park


----------

